# Stuck on 1x



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I just did a backup of my phone (CM7) and when I booted back up it was stuck on 1x. Even after a battery pull and toggling airplane mode on and off, I still don't have 3G or 4G in an area which should. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Hellation (Jul 25, 2011)

Same issue I had a solid 4g then pop its gone then I have the 1x blues.

Sent from my T-Bolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

same here lost 4g was on 3g now 1x


----------



## Hellation (Jul 25, 2011)

I am in Tampa FL and use my 4g with my touchpad to suffer through the night lol. So this bites. Where else has it hit?

Sent from my T-Bolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm in Alabama and have full bars.


----------



## WoZzY (Jun 29, 2011)

I called verizon wireless they are having technical difficulties as they are trying to bring online another big portion of there LTE network they said 24 hours more maybe less I am in charlotte county florida


----------



## Hellation (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonderful... hope its a lot less. 24 hours is kinda rough for me as I use this cell for net everywhere.

Sent from my T-Bolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Just happened to me for like 15 minutes but just got connection back


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Just lost 4G in Berkeley, stuck on 1x.


----------



## davidbudd1` (Aug 18, 2011)

So far 4G is alive and well here in Chicago.


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Dial ##778# on the dialer

Choose edit mode

Password is 000000

Choose modem settings

Go down the list to revision A, change it to enabled.

Press menu and commit modifications, reboot.

May need to do *#*#4636#*#* and change the preferred network setting, might work right off the bat, at least give you 3G.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Just talked to vzw about a phone I'm activating and she told me 4g is down so all I will get is1x

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

4g is down for me here in Chapel HIll, NC. My buddy with an Incredible has 3g though, and MIUI. UGH


----------



## DaveGoldbach (Oct 14, 2011)

4G and 3G down in rancho cucamonga California stuck on 1x

sent from my CM7 Thunderbolt


----------



## Ray5780 (Jul 26, 2011)

Louisiana here

stuck in 1x


----------



## Gatt13 (Aug 14, 2011)

Erie PA stuck on 1x too


----------



## masterxchief (Jun 15, 2011)

My phone isn't even showing 1x here in San Jose.


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just heard reports that Verizon has a major data outage on LTE & other data services...


----------



## methyl (Jul 31, 2011)

My phone has been switching frequency all day. I can confirm 4g is down in Charlotte nc


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

My 4G is back up. Who knows for how long.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Its down aging. Portland OR


----------



## lozer (Jul 19, 2011)

"DrPepperLives said:


> 4g is down for me here in Chapel HIll, NC. My buddy with an Incredible has 3g though, and MIUI. UGH


Fayetteville here and we are stuck on 1x.


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

chiming in... 1X in DFW


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I was having this problem in Detroit as soon as I flashed cm7. Restored back to gingersense and it went away. Still not sure if it was the rom or not


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

"sk3litor said:


> I was having this problem in Detroit as soon as I flashed cm7. Restored back to gingersense and it went away. Still not sure if it was the rom or not


It wasn't.

4G down again.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Queen city( Charlotte, NC) 
No 4g sometimes I get 3G and sometimes I don't get anything(1x or gs).


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Just now getting data back in NM. Lost 4G, 3G, and even 1x. I only have 3G at the moment.

Edit: 4G back up in Southern NM.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I now have 4G LTE back. Charlotte NC here


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

northern California here and on 1x as well.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

julesism said:


> chiming in... 1X in DFW


Same here


----------



## Lizmike1010 (Jul 29, 2011)

Can't get 3g or 4g in Chattanooga for the past few hours.


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Same in nashville no 4g but 3g atleast.


----------



## pnoozi (Sep 28, 2011)

Can't hold a 4G or 3G connection for more than a minute. Nassau County, Long Island, NY here.


----------



## stopthebus (Jul 16, 2011)

Sacramento
Nothing, Nada, Zilt since about 2 PM today.
No Sunday Night Football on NFL app. Not Cool Man!


----------



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

3g only with little blips of 4g Honolulu Hi


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Northern California and I have 3G now. Not currently in a 4G area so can't comment on that but I have 3G right now.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## rommer (Jul 18, 2011)

Verizon has ack. yet another NATIONWIDE 4g outage as of 8:02pm edt but I'm sure it's been going up and down for at least 24 hours now. Might be time to look for another provider. T-moble may be slower but at least it's cheaper and tends to stay up.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

"rommer said:


> Verizon has ack. yet another NATIONWIDE 4g outage as of 8:02pm edt but I'm sure it's been going up and down for at least 24 hours now. Might be time to look for another provider. T-moble may be slower but at least it's cheaper and tends to stay up.


Think about what youre saying. You wanna leave Verizon for T-Mobile because of a couple of outages? LTE is still new and I'm sure it'll get better with time.


----------



## cm22 (Aug 18, 2011)

1x 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Think about what youre saying. You wanna leave Verizon for T-Mobile because of a couple of outages? LTE is still new and I'm sure it'll get better with time.


Exactly, before I upgraded to the thunderbolt I went and tested every providers 4G and guess what...verizons 3G is faster than tmobiles 4G, funny the rep was like "you have to let it warm up for a bit" lol


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

This is most-likely due to the addition of 30+ markets on Thursday.


----------



## bensl84 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just read on he interwebs. Verizon is having problems all over us


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I just had a chat with the techs at verizon and apparently they are having a nationwide outage which started propagating yesterday just like wireless cancer (fast acting cancer)


----------



## tifford (Sep 16, 2011)

CharliesTheMan said:


> Dial ##778# on the dialer
> 
> Choose edit mode
> 
> ...


can anyone confirm this working?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't have 4g yet williamsport (central pa). I did go down to 1x for an hour or two but I'm now back to 3g

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## wotdsm (Jul 18, 2011)

Had issues being stuck in 3G for about 20 minutes.

I was worried it was my rom.

Fixed perms. Reboot. Immediately grabbed LTE. Then went on twitter and saw about the nationwide.data issues. Must have been coincidence. 
LTE has been solid for me here in a suburb of Detroit for about 2 hours.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rommer (Jul 18, 2011)

rommer said:


> Verizon has ack. yet another NATIONWIDE 4g outage as of 8:02pm edt but I'm sure it's been going up and down for at least 24 hours now. Might be time to look for another provider. T-moble may be slower but at least it's cheaper and tends to stay up.


A couple of outages? Try every other week in the area I'm in. When it works it is a great thing, the best speed out there but reliability is more important to me. I call and complain, things start to work for a while and then BAM back out again. I pay for 5 different devices and they ALL suffer from this problem.


----------



## rommer (Jul 18, 2011)

BTW - verizon level one tech support is the most clueless bunch of idiots I've ever had the displeasure of dealing with.


----------



## methyl (Jul 31, 2011)

I have had consistent 4g service from Greensboro to charlotte over the last hour. Appears to be back in this area.


----------



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

4g back in honlulu hi


----------



## xnatex21 (Jul 25, 2011)

"tifford said:


> can anyone confirm this working?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It gave me 3 g back and Ive only had 
1x all night. Hampton roads VA.


----------



## pnoozi (Sep 28, 2011)

"B3L13V3 said:


> Exactly, before I upgraded to the thunderbolt I went and tested every providers 4G and guess what...verizons 3G is faster than tmobiles 4G, funny the rep was like "you have to let it warm up for a bit" lol


I get .5 Mb/s on 3G, so...


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

2.5 here all day. It's all location. So in the OPs location the he was probably right

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Just lost 3G again. Back to 1X lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

All of the nation had a 4G outtage today.


----------



## DaveGoldbach (Oct 14, 2011)

My 4G is back ontario California

sent from my CM7 Thunderbolt


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes the timing on that outrage was perfect.... I had 4g flashed a update and on reboot had 1x... Lol I thought I did something wrong so went back to nandroid... Reflashed rebooted..... Then found out a out the outtage

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## subsoniic (Jul 15, 2011)

i had 3G/1X all day not usual ! i usually get 95% of 4G through out the bay area, today none, zip, nada.. gf still had 4G ?! WTF so i reflashed back now 4G again.. whack

EDIT*** back to 1X wtehf ??


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Funny my pager never used to go out


----------



## pnoozi (Sep 28, 2011)

I appear to have 3G/4G data again

Lo.g Island, New York


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Funny my pager never used to go out


Lol so true.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

Here in St. Louis it has been off and on today. I did notice a few days ago I got stuck at 1x around midnight. Today it has happened twice. I was getting ready to revert to the ota (official, not the pulled) radio thinking it was the radio. In a way, glad to see it is Verizon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## pnoozi (Sep 28, 2011)

And I lost 3G/4G again... looks like it's gonna be on and off for a while.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Its also funny that as all this is going on I'm watching commercials about Verizon's most reliable network. Ha ha oooh the irony


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol. I just had a commercial for the "reliable" service come on. I dont have 4g here (Montana) but always have very reliable 3g coverage even at my house 20 miles away from the city. I've been stuck in 1xrtt even at work where I usually get ~-62dbm. Total bummer as I don't have internet currently. My 1x speeds are actually decent not Netflix streaming decent but at least forum.browsing useful.

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## lonewolf1972 (Jul 29, 2011)

Unfortunately I'm stuck in lake Ariel Pa. 1x...grrr


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

1x all day and night up here in NY.. : (


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

It wouldn't be so bad if it went from 4g to 3g but ohhh hell, no all the way down to 1x

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

"Tumbleweed65 said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if it went from 4g to 3g but ohhh hell, no all the way down to 1x
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Enabling Revision A in the modem settings would probably fix this and allow you to pull a consistent 3G signal.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

3:44 pm PST and it's still messed up, keep dropping data altogether then coming back, verizon really dropped the ball on this one. It would be really nice if I was getting service worth the pound of flesh I'm paying them every month.


----------



## pnoozi (Sep 28, 2011)

It would be nice if they could officially acknowledge the outage. That would be a good start.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

In Pittsburgh pa lost it for a couple hours but been back for a while now. Feel bad for you guys it was a tough couple hours.


----------



## pnoozi (Sep 28, 2011)

Eye of the storm my friend


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Still out eh? Just checking in to see if anybody's back up and running. I think they should Yank their commercials during a fiasco like this. Everytime a commercial comes on what happens? Ya check your phone making you a little more aggrevated everytime. Aaaah. Goose fraba. Vent over


----------



## Z-Driven (Oct 12, 2011)

No 4G/3G or 1X in Jacksonville, FL for 3 days now. This is becoming ridiculous


----------



## pnoozi (Sep 28, 2011)

Verizon, not to be outdone by RIM, is shooting for 3 _weeks_... seriously, what kills me is they haven't even said anything about it officially. You have a nationwide data outage and you'd think some kind of tweet would be in order. ****ing stonewalled.


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

I am having some very odd data goings here. I have full working 4G, but 3G won't connect at all. I'm on OMFGB latest nightly on IMO latest kernel. I guess this all has to do with the outage. I just thought it was strange that 4G works and 3G got nothing.


----------



## Scorch (Aug 17, 2011)

Signal is VERY poor currently here in Michigan about 50 miles outside of detroit. Where I usually have 3-4 bars of 3G I am not even able to pull 2 bars of normal coverage and 1X has now disappeared completely. No data at all at this point.


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

Scorch said:


> Signal is VERY poor currently here in Michigan about 50 miles outside of detroit. Where I usually have 3-4 bars of 3G I am not even able to pull 2 bars of normal coverage and 1X has now disappeared completely. No data at all at this point.


I am in the same boat. I am very disappointed.


----------



## Scorch (Aug 17, 2011)

"Spencer_Moore said:


> I am in the same boat. I am very disappointed.


Yeah this is a sad day for 4G LTE. And now that I have been without data for 3 hours Verizon Will be hearing from me about lowering my $100 phone bill.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

"Scorch said:


> Yeah this is a sad day for 4G LTE. And now that I have been without data for 3 hours Verizon Will be hearing from me about lowering my $100 phone bill.


Good luck with that. Verizon is a ***** to deal with.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

I bet you are the kind of people that complain about how bad the roads are and then yoy complain even more when they have construction, the fact that the lte network is coming online faster in more areas doesnt please anyone? come on people half of the markets that already have it weren't suppose to be up till next year.i for one can handle a bit of outage if it gets the network up faster. don't understand why people have such a hard time with tech support, network was iffy, called tech support and was informerd at 1pm what was gonna happen for the next few days. sorry but ya want the best the best you gotta acept the baby step problems.

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

sorry but gotta say this, anybody used Wimax,i have, you think its better than lte, if 1024/256 average is better than 2.5/512 average (3g)! ok.

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

I still had 3g this morning, decided to try a reboot and viola, 4g back up.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

I also have 4G, no 3G. Which is good while I'm at work, but home is 3g only. I will be watching for the data disconnects today.

DougB.


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm having the same issues. I had 4G yesterday. Verizon is probably working on the network. Hopefully it will be back up soon.

Edit: A couple of my co-workers have droid charge phones and they are having the same problem.

They and myself aren't even getting 1x.


----------



## pnoozi (Sep 28, 2011)

I think this only affects 4G phones. My friend's X2 has been working normally.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yea I'm not one to really complain but in all fairness that was kinda the main selling point for the tbolt. I was just so happy to be done with 3g buffering. But that was a good analogy about the roads.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

As I said earlier... http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?p=174923


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

"z28 justin said:


> I still had 3g this morning, decided to try a reboot and viola, 4g back up.


Just tried a reboot and to my emmense supprise I'm back baby. ( for now anyways) everyone should try


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

dvgb173 said:


> I also have 4G, no 3G. Which is good while I'm at work, but home is 3g only. I will be watching for the data disconnects today.
> 
> DougB.


Same here. If I keep my radio on 3G only I don't even get 1x. If I switch to 4G only I get 4G and 1x when LTE isn't available.

Side note - I'm really annoyed because I had an important business meeting to get to this morning and couldn't use my GPS to get directions. I'm a small business owner and in this economy no one, let alone myself, can afford to loose business. Especially because the phone they pay well over $100/month for doesn't work properly when they need it too. I know, waahhh, cry me a river, but I'm really frustrated. I have never called VZW to complain and generally am not that type of guy, but I will be calling CS once this mess is over and conveying my anger. I really love my TB and have never spoken bad about it, but after today I'm at my breaking point with this phone. /end rant


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well 3G seems to be back for me.
I also didn't see as many 4G disconnects today. 
But even 1 1X is too many (and i had a couple) when I'm in a normally good 4G area, and not moving!

DougB.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Can someone please help me? I could have swore I used to have the option to switch from lte only or cdma+lte/evdo and a few more options and for the life of me I can't find it anymore.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Can someone please help me? I could have swore I used to have the option to switch from lte only or cdma+lte/evdo and a few more options and for the life of me I can't find it anymore.


Which ROM you running?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

"WormDoes said:


> Which ROM you running?


I'm running liquid gingersense 1.4


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

But now that I think about it I mite have been on cm7 but I thought that all general settings were the same?


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> But now that I think about it I mite have been on cm7 but I thought that all general settings were the same?


I haven't run sense in a looooong time, but when I did, I used the LTEonOff from the market. The one Jcase made. I'm not sure if it'll still work, but I don't see why it wouldn't


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok thanks yeah I flashed cm7 right when this outage started, thought it was the rom so flashed back and realized it wasn't the rom at all. So I'm gonna go back to cm7 for a while. Thanks again.


----------



## hellzya (Jun 10, 2011)

Lte still down in tampa?


----------



## BionicPornMaker (Aug 21, 2011)

im a developer here in charlotte county in florida.. i have a friend works for cells sites and they are putting up lte in porty charloptte and punta gorda this month and should see on and off by march ..



WoZzY said:


> I called verizon wireless they are having technical difficulties as they are trying to bring online another big portion of there LTE network they said 24 hours more maybe less I am in charlotte county florida


----------

